# Task and Purpose - Watch the most realistic movie portrayal of modern aerial combat ever made



## dimsum (4 Mar 2022)

Watch the most realistic movie portrayal of modern aerial combat ever made
					

It’s an outstanding example of technical detail and thorough authenticity.




					taskandpurpose.com


----------



## SupersonicMax (4 Mar 2022)

dimsum said:


> Watch the most realistic movie portrayal of modern aerial combat ever made
> 
> 
> It’s an outstanding example of technical detail and thorough authenticity.
> ...


Meh…. Maybe some “realistic” elements of a NORAD commit but they are few and far between.  

The comms in the video below, from 1:15 to 4:55 are pretty much bang on for a typical OCA 4+X v X scenario, starting from BVR and evolving into WVR. The fight ranges WVR are realistic.


----------



## Good2Golf (5 Mar 2022)

I preferred Maverick giving Ivan the bird, canopy-to-canopy… 😆


----------



## daftandbarmy (5 Mar 2022)

Good2Golf said:


> I preferred Maverick giving Ivan the bird, canopy-to-canopy… 😆



Or...


----------

